# 95lb Wife needs low kick handgun



## Avadon (Apr 18, 2007)

My wife wants a handgun.
I only have military experience with the M16 and one time using an officers 9mm.
My wife only weighs 95lb, albeit I'm only 125lb.
I've held, but never fired, a .50 mini-glock.

Could someone point us in the right direction?
Top priority: Low Kick
Next: Stopping power

Thanks!!


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

I would look into a glock 19. Or if something smaller, look into like a bersa380. Also beretta has one beretta 9000.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Recoil control has a lot more to do with how you put your hands on a pistol than your weight. The best option is to get your wife into some quality training so she learns how to really run a pistol. Once she knows how to shoot, she can choose her own pistol.

As far as guns that recoil relatively lightly but have sufficient power, I wouldn't go below 9mm or .38 Special. Some people like the .380, and in a recoil-operated pistol (not a blowback), it has almost no recoil.

A steel-framed 1911 in 9mm has basically zero recoil. The slide just sort of goes back and forth, almost like shooting a .22. Ditto the excellent CZ75, the gun my wife preferred when she was a new shooter. The 1911 is much better suited to small hands than any pistol with a double-stack magazine, like Glocks and CZs, though. The 1911 trigger is easy for new shooters to master, too, but the gun does require training to use properly.

Non-enthusiast shooters are often better off with a revolver, IMO. It's simpler to load and shoot than any auto, though the double-action trigger can be tough for weak hands. Bypass the little lightweight J-frame pocket revolvers and get a steel framed gun from a good maker (S&W, Ruger, maybe a used Colt).


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 With Mike. Look for a gun club, shooting range, or call the NRA to find some help with getting into a class. Once you and her have had some training you can make a better informed decision on what to buy. Good luck.

Best Baldy..


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Yea, Mike's got it right. Training and a revolver. She'll do fine.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have to agree with Mike on this one too.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

My 110 pound wife loves her Bersa .380. We recently bought an S&W Model 60-10, a stainless steel J-Frame in .357/.38 with a 4" barrel. She has no problem handling that gun, and it has now become her preferred gun.

If your wife doesn't want to mess with a semi-auto, and would prefer something simple, easy, relatively light and with little kick, I reccomend the revolver. The 4" barrel increases accuracy and reduces kick.

WM


----------



## travelinman (Aug 17, 2006)

My wife is about the same size (appx 96lbs) and has an XD9sc that she loves.
I don't think yours should have a problem with any quality 9mm. Mine can shoot my XD40 but the recoil is a little excessive for quick follow up shots.

later,
Jeremy


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

There are several modern Semi Auto's with changeable grips. Look at some of them and try all of the grip sizes. I like and have the Smith & Wesson M&P9 which has three grip sizes.

Enjoy :smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

My daughter at age 13 fell in love with a 1911a1 she was less the 95 lbs. and she carries one today. It is training and usage much more than size.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

S&W K-frame revolver, 3" or 4", round butt if possible, .38 Special (NOT .357 Magnum), 125 or 130-grain JHP (NOT WC, NOT FMJ, NOT LRN, NOT shotshells).


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

FWIW - I'd let her look and handle a few. She may like revolvers best or she may be attracted to an autoloader. A lot of the polymer framed pistols are very soft shooting and have interchangeable backstraps to get the best possible fit. The Walther P99 is very ergonomic. Let her shoot a few and decide what she likes. Presumably this is for range and home defense, not carry. That also factors into the size of pistol. Bigger frames tend to absorb more recoil, but can be too heavy for some women and too big for a small person's hand.


----------



## Avadon (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies.
We went to the shop today and she thinks she wants a Beretta .40.
I'm debating between a carbine or ak.

How does the Beretta and the ACP compare?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Avadon said:


> Thank you all for your replies.
> We went to the shop today and she thinks she wants a Beretta .40.
> I'm debating between a carbine or ak.
> 
> How does the Beretta and the ACP compare?


To me, the .40 S&W has more recoil than the .45 ACP. It doesn't seem to make sense and it's probably just me but that's the way I find it. The Beretta 96 should be pretty soft-shooting though. I'm surprised her hands fit the Beretta well. Many people with smaller hands have issues with reaching the decocker easily. It's still a good choice.

For a rifle along those lines, I recommend an AR15 or Kalashnikov. In that order. Can't really go wrong with either.


----------



## nissan94 (Mar 5, 2007)

*just a thought*

get yourself a small 22 berreta .. ill bet she ll get better than u with it. 
practice with 22lr and use the 22 shok or stinger round as your carry load.
you will have loads of fun togather . ..experiment with the ammunition 
available ,,to find out what has the best ability to stop a predator .
then if shes not confident she can stop anyone. go to a bigger gun an use the ability she has gained . after a couple o bricks of ammo,you will have had lots o fun. you probably will have endured some ribbing from your friend also .
but im betting she ll beat them in a quick reaction accuracy contest.
what ever she gets practice until she has total confidence ,that she is as ready for a mugger as she can get.
personally, i wouldnt even let her carry, if shes not going to do the work .
just my thinking on the subject. good luck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Did she actually shoot the .40? If so, I am very surprised she selected it. My wife is a very competent and fairly experienced shooter, and she doesn't care for the .40 at all, preferring both 9mm and .45ACP.

Don't buy a gun based on how the grip feels in the shop. Shoot an example. If you have to buy based solely on "feel," try to find a 9mm version of the pistol she liked. I can practically guarantee she will like shooting it more than a .40.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

As far as the 40-year-old AR versus AK debate, it basically boils down to: the AR is far more accurate, ergonomic and easy to shoot well, and you can tack on all sorts of cool-guy gadgets. The AK is more reliable.


----------



## Avadon (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm leaning towards the AR because I've shot a M16A2 countless times, however the AK has more power and is more reliable.
I called the shop and asked more about the Beretta. It's the new PX4 Storm .40.
I didn't know I could rent and test before buying, I'll be asking the shop tomorrow about renting.


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

Almost anything 9mm in my opinion nothing bigger nothing smaller.


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a px4 in .40 and I love it, I still recommend she shoot it and several other pistols to get a feel for the differences.


----------

